# Megan and Rain's Weight loss Journal



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck!! Just don't make it a habit to eat out all that often...


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks and I won't. I didn't think I was going to be as long as I was or I would have brought me some fruit or something.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha you should go for runs with Rain 

Good luck!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes.. Someone had suggested it  And I think it would also be a great way to bond as well


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Opps sorry I haven't posted in a few days. I will from tomorrow on. Oh and I wanted to let everyone know this is going to be an all around journal, not just about my weightloss  I am planning on riding Rain for the first time since I brought her home tomorrow. I will update it then. Everyone have a goodnight.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luckk !


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks.. I need to post more on here but I have had a good bit going on


----------

